# 2017 College Football Pick'ems- Rules and Week One Schedule



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2017)

Greetings foobaw fanatics! 
The College Pick'ems have finally arrived. It's that time to see if your crystal ball, coin flip, gut feeling, statistics reading, and just plain educated guess skills are any good. So far, in the 3 years this has been running we've had two Gators and an FSU fan run away with the regular season. Hope we can change that trend this year. 
Gobblinwoods has graciously agreed to run the regular season spreadsheets again.
A great big THANK YOU to all of the members donating to the prize lists this year!
Rhbama3- Deer Jerky, Striper and Crappie jigs( both)
bullgator- Yeti Tumbler( Reg)
Browning Slayer- Gift card and Lures( Both)
Elfiii- $25 Bass Pro gift card( Reg)
creekbender- $25 Academy Gift card and BBQ Sauces(Reg)
kydawg- Smoked country ham( Reg)
Matthew6- one used t-shirt? ( Reg)
Madsnooker- $25 Bass Pro Gift card and Autographed OSU Shirt(Reg)
Resica- $25 gift card ( Both)

Da Rules:
- The college Pick'ems is a FREE contest for any Woody's Campfire Forums member.
-   The regular season is from week one to the END of conference championships. The Bowl season will begin with all contestants starting back at zero and goes to the end of the college football bowl season. I'll figure out how to keep score by then hopefully.
-There will be a total of 10-12 games chosen for each week of the regular season. Ill try to choose the games with the most following on this forum, but may choose a better matchup if it comes down to cupcakes.
-Picks added after a game starts count as a loss so make sure you get them in before kickoff. Yes, i know the forum clock is off but i'll cypher it out. If you want to edit your thread after a chosen game has played, please PM me the reason.
-Please use copy and paste of the schedule and highlight the team you pick.
- Be aware that there are often Thursday or Friday games. I will date the games when there is a split.
-Please refrain from using pink or other light colors when you pick teams like Georgia Tech or Georgia. We know you dislike each other but it would really be appreciated if you use red or some other easy to see color.
So, good luck this year and if i make a mistake somewhere, just PM me or Gobbleinwoods.
Good luck Everybody!
=====================================

2017 College Pick'ems - WEEK ONE GAMES
There are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday games in this set!

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas Maryland 51-41

Cal at North Carolina Cal 35-30

NC State vs. South Carolina USCe 35-28

Michigan vs. Florida Michigan 33-17

App. State vs. Georgia Georgia 31-10

Louisville vs. Purdue Louisville 35-28

Florida State vs. Alabama Alabama 24-7

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA UCLA 45-44

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech Virginia Tech 31-24

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech Tennessee 42-41 2OT


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 15, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 15, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 15, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Snookpimpin (Aug 15, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## formula1 (Aug 15, 2017)

*re:*

Maryland at Texas
Cal at North Carolina
NC State vs. South Carolina
Michigan vs. Florida
App. State vs. Georgia
Louisville vs. Purdue
Florida State vs. Alabama
Texas A&M at UCLA
West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech
Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 15, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Texas
North Carolina
USCe
Michigan
Dogs
Louisville
Bama
TAM
Va Tech
Volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 15, 2017)

I must have missed the donations thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I must have missed the donations thread



Must not have looked too hard.. It's only 6 threads below this one.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=902613


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 16, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 16, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I must have missed the donations thread



It's not closed and any additional donations are gratefully accepted.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA


West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech 
__________________


----------



## CAnderson (Aug 17, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia 
vs. Virginia Tech
Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 18, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Texas
North Carolina

NC State 

Michigan 

Georgia

Louisville 

Florida State 

Sunday, Sept. 3rd
UCLA

West Virginia 

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee 
__________________
The modern college experience: Indoctrination NOT Education


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not closed and any additional donations are gratefully accepted.



oops there it is.   this is my year!

and what is this change?   there are rules 

I will second the request to copy and paste then highlight your choice as it makes it easier and faster to score.   If you need a step by step guide ask.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 19, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Texas

North Carolina

South Carolina

Michigan

Georgia

Louisville

Florida State

Sunday Sept 3rd

Texas A&M

Virginia Tech

Tennessee


----------



## racedude45 (Aug 21, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech
__________________


----------



## Resica (Aug 22, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina


NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## SLUGGER (Aug 23, 2017)

Texas

North Carolina

South Carolina

Michigan

Georgia

Louisville

Florida State

Texas A&M

West Virginia

Tennessee


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks y'all for the donations, and the time to do the pick ems again this year!

WEEK ONE GAMES

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Aug 23, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 25, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## savannahkelly (Aug 26, 2017)

Maryland

Cal

NC State

Florida

Georgia

Louisville

Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M

Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 26, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech[/QUOTE]


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 27, 2017)

TX
NC
SC
MICH
Appy
Louisville 
Bama
aTm
VT
UT


----------



## Davey (Aug 27, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2017)

There were 60 players last year and to date there are 6 newbies this year.   

It is going to be a great year to win it all!!!!

I've started the spread sheet so don't delay get you name into the mix.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech

edit- changed my pick to Michigan.


----------



## Howard Roark (Aug 28, 2017)

2017 College Pick'ems - WEEK ONE GAMES
There are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday games in this set!

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Bama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## TBI (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina


NC State vs. South Carolina


Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## bullgator (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmmm, so far both noles pick the underdog Gators.


----------



## antharper (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Texas

North Carolina

NC State 

Michigan 

 Georgia

Louisville 

 Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

UCLA

 Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 29, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2017)

*I don't have the time this year*

2017 College Pick'ems - WEEK ONE GAMES
There are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday games in this set!

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at N. Carolina

NC state vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. florida

App. State vs. DAWGS

louisville vs. Purdue

FSU vs. Alabama 

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. V.T.

Monday, Sept. 4th

10RC vs. Georgia TechI


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 30, 2017)

And there is NO WAY I would pick the Vols for anything except a loss! Daily Vols Suck!



Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 31, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina
NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia
Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama
Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech
Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia tech


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 31, 2017)

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## bullgator (Aug 31, 2017)

Week 1


rhbama3 said:


> =====================================
> 
> 2017 College Pick'ems - WEEK ONE GAMES
> There are Saturday, Sunday, and Monday games in this set!
> ...


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 31, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 1, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2017)

27.5 hours till the noon games kickoff! Better get those picks in!


----------



## creekbender (Sep 1, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 1, 2017)

Texas
North Carolina
South Carolina
Florida
Georgia
Louisville
Alabama
UCLA
Va. Tech
Tennessee


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2017)

Saturday, Sept. 2nd

Maryland at Texas

Cal at North Carolina

NC State vs. South Carolina

Michigan vs. Florida

App. State vs. Georgia

Louisville vs. Purdue

Florida State vs. Alabama

Sunday, Sept. 3rd

Texas A&M at UCLA

West Virginia vs. Virginia Tech

Monday, Sept. 4th

Tennessee vs. Georgia Tech


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

Four and half hours before scoring starts and some blasts from the past haven't logged in.   Even a yearly award winner or two.   Leaving the crown for me this year?   

Spread sheet is up to date and the list of players is ready to post.   You can't win without entering on week one and every week there after.   It is all in good fun but bragging rights last a year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

roll tide


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide



FSU just might roll the tide with all the chest thumpin Saban been doing


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2017)

Noon games have kicked off. Good luck everybody!
Im headed into da field to shoot at birds!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 2, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Noon games have kicked off. Good luck everybody!
> Im headed into da field to shoot at birds!



Good luck on the doves.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2017)

scores updated in first post.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Week 1 ain't looking good for the defending champ.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Week 1 ain't looking good for the defending champ.



nor the nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> nor the nolesux





As long as I whip you in the pick em again, I'll be just fine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2017)

sunday scores added in first post.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2017)

Well here's to hoping  for a GT victory tonight for a 2nd place finish week one in my rookie season.

Oh GOD!!!!!! Am I REALLY gonna have to cheer for the Wreck????!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Well here's to hoping  for a GT victory tonight for a 2nd place finish week one in my rookie season.
> 
> Oh GOD!!!!!! Am I REALLY gonna have to cheer for the Wreck????!!!!!!



I picked Tennessee but it is a tossup. 
I'll either be 7-3 or 8-2 depending on the outcome. <---- Captain Obvious moment.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2017)

8-2 might be your best week ever.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> As long as I whip you in the pick em again, I'll be just fine.



you got beat again this week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Last score added and Gobblin has posted week one picks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Congrats to our 2017 Regular Season College Pick'ems winner:
Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Please PM your address to the fine guys in the first post, Chris and collect your rewards!! 

I'd like to thank again all of our fine donors to to the pick'ems prize pool and good luck with the bowl pick'ems. Should have the bowl schedule by Tuesday or wednesday.
Robert


----------

